# Best place to buy second hand racks/weights etc?



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi there all, well its proving difficult for me to get to the gym (impossible in fact) and with the wife nagging me about costs I am looking to kit out our summer house (a glorified shed really with windows) with some weights and so forth. If anyone knows of anywhere I can find some second hand stuff? I have seen a really good weight set for a good price and there are some good racks out there again for a really good price but still if I can find it cheaper so much the better...


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Ebay, local rags.

I bought all my kit new in the end, I couldnt be bothered with the hassle.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

local paper is best bet ebay can be ok though most will only sell if you collect due to the cost of postage,,

argos sell some weight kits mostly standard weight size they also sell extra 5 or 10kg plates in packs of 20kg for £20 a pack..they have 1 olympic weight kit that I have seen for around £145 think it was a 100kg kit


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys,

Chrismac, yeah I am thinking the same thing mate... I found 190kg incl oly bar (7') and two oly db bars for 219 and a great full featured power cage for 375 which I am thinking about going with, course then I need to get a decent bench and that seems another 130 or so will go, so its a bit steep but decent and hopefully the mrs will soon see reason as the gym costs that much in a year at least...

Need2... thanks mate I have seen a couple of good deals on argos or argos sport which are tempting...


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Go for it - both me and the missus are both hardcore now at home!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

My gym has just replaced some kit, he is selling a nearly new penatta pec dec. a lat isolator, a seated shoulder press and a nytram squat rack.

Pm me if you want the gym details. they are all in good nick. kev


----------



## denver (Nov 16, 2010)

Sureterm Direct - Motorhome insurance is a Sureterm Direct speciality, offering Immediate Cover available with £5,000 personal effects,£2,000 cover for awnings and gas bottles, with Owners Club Discounts - 15% Discount available

for more details try this link:

Motorhome Rentals


----------

